# The Morewood Zuza Action Pic Thread



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Well,

since there isn't really a Morewood forum, I'm afraid you're gonna have to put up with it in 'ere... 

It all starts with the build:

Exciting day today. It involved a bunch of frames waiting at the LBS/Morewood importer, and also me running around a bunch of places during the day, building a wheel here, converting a hub there...it all came together like clockwork and at the end of the day the new rig was ready to ride!

What's in the box:

Morewood Zuza, size L, black
Boxxer Race 2010
Code 2008
Halo Freedom Rim
Minion DHF/DHR dual ply 2.5
Hope Pro II front and rear
Saint 2009 dual ring cranks (170mm cranks)
New SRAM X9 rear deraileur medium cage, X7 front
New X7 shifters.
PG990 cassette
PG991 chain
Spank Spike 777 bar low rise (cut down to about 740mm)
ODI lock on Ruffian
Truvativ direct mount stem 50mm
Hope Hed Doctor steerer cap
Hope headset spacers
Cane Creek double XC flush 1.5" headset ("hidden" internal bearings).
Hope seatpost clamp
Truvativ shiftguide (with the top guide block cut off, won't fit the frame)
DMR v12 pedals
Spank Subrosa freeride saddle
Easton EA30 seatpost (boat anchor - don't ever get one)

OK, here are some build pics to share the stoke of the day:

Time to unpack at LBS:









Frame ready to build:


















Fork and cranks:


















Almost there:










Finished bike (well, still some brake lines and cable routing to clean up, they need to be taken apart to be routed through the frame, but there was no time for a brake bleed today...):













































After all that, the bike got finished just in time, managed a quick shakedown run at a local hill:










Too early for any well informed ride impressions, but I can already say that this is one lively freeride rig! Feels great in the turns, stable in the air, and generally a blast to ride. It climbs quite nicely in the granny ring, although the rider position with the saddle up is a little too far back and too short in the cockpit to make it really trail friendly, but you can defintely pedal this thing around all day if you take your time with it. It came in just under 40 lbs, but that is with heavy tires + tubes, and some crappy heavy components like the seatpost, chain guide etc - room to drop at least 1lbs quite easily.
Mission accomplished. Now looking forward to getthing this thing dirty on the trails!

:thumbsup:


----------



## kylethekatkiller (Feb 28, 2009)

Hot bike. I'm digging the sandals!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

kylethekatkiller said:


> Hot bike. I'm digging the sandals!




Yeah I forgot to bring the riding shoes :madman: , and once the bike was finished there was no time left in the day to go get them, so that was that.


----------



## motorcyclemike (Nov 17, 2008)

whats with the kick stand?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

motorcyclemike said:


> whats with the kick stand?


Well I'm trying to take it one step at a time. I only just started riding without the little side wheels, now you want me to lose the kickstand as well???


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

super sick but an interesting bike...i love the morewoods, and am looking at getting one for next season. i have a few questions
-why did you decide to do a pretty full on dh build on the zuza instead of the izumu or makulu? it would seem like for a 6.5 in travel frame you wouldn't want a boxxer or saints, you'd want to build it a little lighter. like you have a double ring and mostly xc/am wheels but with the rest dh. 
-have you ridden the izumu or makulu? i'm sure the zuza would feel a ton like the izumu but just with more travel


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

motorcyclemike said:


> whats with the kick stand?


Dude srsly? It's a stick... Look closer pl0x


----------



## motorcyclemike (Nov 17, 2008)

oops


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

skeet skeet skeet


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

congrats.........


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

The Zuza with a boxxer?


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

suicidebomber said:


> The Zuza with a boxxer?


Your point is...? The Zuza is a 6.7", nearly 7" bike. It's not the first time someone has put an 8" travel fork on a 7" bike.


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

Heeeere it is, I was wondering how long it was going to take for you to put some photos of the new beast! Congratulations Iceman, nice rig!!!! 

By the way, are those sandals thew new 5/10 for FR?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

nmpearson said:


> super sick but an interesting bike...i love the morewoods, and am looking at getting one for next season. i have a few questions
> -why did you decide to do a pretty full on dh build on the zuza instead of the izumu or makulu? it would seem like for a 6.5 in travel frame you wouldn't want a boxxer or saints, you'd want to build it a little lighter. like you have a double ring and mostly xc/am wheels but with the rest dh.
> -have you ridden the izumu or makulu? i'm sure the zuza would feel a ton like the izumu but just with more travel


I wanted something heavy duty for a good mix of FR and DH action, with a dual-crown fork (it's a disease), that can still be used for self-shuttling trails and even the odd "all-mountain" ride if necessary. This is to be my one and only bike.
I wouldn't call the Halo Freedom a "mostly xc/am" wheel....this is one tough rim (and on Hope Pro II with 2mm straight guage spokes about as sturdy a build as you could want). And the new Saints are pretty light (SWEET cranks BTW!).
I had a brief spin on the Izumu, and you are right...they feel very similar, although the Zuza can actually be pedalled around like an almost normal bike (you are just a bit too far back to make it realyl efficient in this domain). Climbs in the granny ring seem entirely feasible to me after the very short shakedown test yesterday. Didn't have the chance to ride the Makulu yet, but from the reviews and according to the guys riding them here, it is much more of a pure speedmachine (and amazing at that - just check out the latest Dirt mag review on the Makulu...).



specializedbeta18 said:


> Your point is...? The Zuza is a 6.7", nearly 7" bike. It's not the first time someone has put an 8" travel fork on a 7" bike.


Exactly. Besides, the Boxxer is within 3mm of the A-C of a standard Totem (the recommended fork for this frame), just with an extra 20mm travel, and with the flush headset (that you can run because of the 1 1/8 steerer on the Boxxer) it helps to keep the effective A-C even lower than a Totem build. With the 0 rise direct mount stem and low-rise bars, the front end feels just right...not at all too high. Headangle stays at 66.5...



iguanabartola said:


> Heeeere it is, I was wondering how long it was going to take for you to put some photos of the new beast! Congratulations Iceman, nice rig!!!!
> 
> By the way, are those sandals thew new 5/10 for FR?


Thanks man! Yup - sandals, it's where it's at! The new FR craze...


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

just curious about the geo on the zuza with a boxxer.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

suicidebomber said:


> just curious about the geo on the zuza with a boxxer.


I presume you read my answer above? If not, here it is again...:

The Boxxer is within 3mm of the A-C of a standard Totem (the recommended fork for this frame), just with an extra 20mm travel, and with the flush headset (that you can run because of the 1 1/8 steerer on the Boxxer) it helps to keep the effective A-C even lower than a Totem build. With the 0 rise direct mount stem and low-rise bars, the front end feels just right...not at all too high. Headangle stays at 66.5...


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

That is a very nice lookin zuzu
Ive always liked the look of morewoods, nice and clean with no fancy ass suspension systems

Hows that 2010 Boxxer Race feel? Does the compression adjust have a noticeable effect ?
Wanna get some opinions as im considering getting my mits on a set


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nick_M2R said:


> That is a very nice lookin zuzu
> Ive always liked the look of morewoods, nice and clean with no fancy ass suspension systems
> 
> Hows that 2010 Boxxer Race feel? Does the compression adjust have a noticeable effect ?
> Wanna get some opinions as im considering getting my mits on a set


Yeah the platform effect of the compression damping is very noticable. You can pretty much almost lock it out actually (but it still opens on a big hit). If anything, I would say that the effect is too noticable right now (but bear in mind it has not broken in yet). 
On the other hand it is already nice and plush, and with just a couple of clicks compression it holds up in turns and under braking quite nicely. I was worried it would dive under braking (more so than a Mission Control equipped Team or WC), but so far it seems to do a good job of it (still need to hit some proper trails).


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Iceman2058 said:


> I presume you read my answer above? If not, here it is again...:
> 
> The Boxxer is within 3mm of the A-C of a standard Totem (the recommended fork for this frame), just with an extra 20mm travel, and with the flush headset (that you can run because of the 1 1/8 steerer on the Boxxer) it helps to keep the effective A-C even lower than a Totem build. With the 0 rise direct mount stem and low-rise bars, the front end feels just right...not at all too high. Headangle stays at 66.5...


its cool, man. thanks. I'll keep that in mind when the first squishy bike magically falls on my doorstep. And yeah, I really like Morewoods.


----------



## andrewnielson (Jun 26, 2008)

Iceman! sick build bro! RIP Enduro with the green seat stay!


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

I nearly picked one up when I went home to SA. I think the Zuza in blue is sick, enjoy the ride.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

andrewnielson said:


> Iceman! sick build bro! RIP Enduro with the green seat stay!


Thanks man! Yeah, the Enduro is sitting out in the garage, missing 1 wheel and still with a green seatstay, feeling real sorry for itself...


----------



## andrewnielson (Jun 26, 2008)

Iceman2058 said:


> Thanks man! Yeah, the Enduro is sitting out in the garage, missing 1 wheel and still with a green seatstay, feeling real sorry for itself...


how much would you sell the frame for and shipped to the US?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Getting out for some early evening freeriding today:


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Awesome looking bike and pics Iceman. I'm just beginning the journey myself (had my Enduro about 2 months now) and it's serving me well so far, I'd like to do more freeriding and will consider the Zuza if my Spesh ever starts tapping out xD


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Well,

here is the latest installment. It's gonna be a while before I can post anymore of these...I broke the uper part of my tibia bone and twisted the knee in a bad crash racing DH this weekend. 6 weeks in a cast, 3-6 months physiotherapy....

These were taken during my first race run, litereally 30 seconds before the crash...:



















Such is life. Now how to find the patience to wait this one out....I dunno....


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Appreciation and Healing Vibes Sent to You!*



Iceman2058 said:


> Well, here is the latest installment. It's gonna be a while before I can post anymore of these...I broke the uper part of my tibia bone and twisted the knee in a bad crash racing DH this weekend. 6 weeks in a cast, 3-6 months physiotherapy....Such is life. Now how to find the patience to wait this one out....I dunno....


Hey Iceman,

I'm writing to send my condolences regarding your injury. That's tough news and I hope you heal quickly! I also want to take this opportunity to tell you how much I appreciate your posts. You've shared great pictures, reasonable discourse, an inspirational desire to become a better rider and humor. To top it off you live in an exotic location, at least it is for me, which is commonly in the western news as a place of conflict and violence. However your posts are an insight into regular people living normal (except you like to jump off tall things ) lives. Spending time on the board with your has been a small gift for me to see Israel in a different light. Thank you for that!

Take care and heal well!

Michael:thumbsup:

PS
Because you've shared so many pictures of your progression as a freerider I'll send along a shot of my wife Heather taken at Northstar Bike Park this last weekend. She is just starting hitting the jumps and has less than a handful of days doing them.

Be well,


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Michael,

thanks for your kind words! This is what these boards are about, sharing stuff. I'm glad if I have helped provide a different angle on life here, that's good, because there are good things going on here (as any place in the world), that don't really make it out into mainstream media.

Major props to your wife! That's so cool to see - she is really getting some air now, and looks comfortable with it all. Just tell her, slow and easy does it....uhm...wait...duh....:madman: 

When you talk about inspiration, seeing you hit the stuff you do at your..ahem...age (it had to be said), gives me hope on days like today. I tell myself I have a lot of time to heal up and get back into it!

In the meantime, I'm stoked, because I just mastered the technique for getting down stairs quickly on crutches (it has to do with the weigth distribution, like when you are going down steep stuff on the bike - the key is not to reject the slope but rather to allow your weight to go forward). Now I need to find a way to mod my crutches cause boy do those stock grips suck. Maybe ODI lock-ons will fit...hmmm...?

:thumbsup:


----------



## rangerbait (Jul 15, 2007)

Iceman2058 said:


> I broke the uper part of my tibia bone and twisted the knee in a bad crash racing DH this weekend. 6 weeks in a cast, 3-6 months physiotherapy....


DUUUUUUUUUDE!!!!! That blows, IceMensch!! Get better soon, and apply yourself to the PT; you'll be back at it in no time.

Seriously sorry, my friend.

...how about fitting those crutches with a couple of Leftys in case you feel compelled to drop a flight of stairs or two?


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

d-rag! been there myself and it sux but some reflection can help us become a better rider for it. heal up well and soon.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

El Castigador said:


> DUUUUUUUUUDE!!!!! That blows, IceMensch!! Get better soon, and apply yourself to the PT; you'll be back at it in no time.
> 
> Seriously sorry, my friend.
> 
> ...how about fitting those crutches with a couple of Leftys in case you feel compelled to drop a flight of stairs or two?


LEFTY'S!!! YES!!!! That should keep me going for the next 6 weeks. Great idea. Obviously I'll need the 140mm versions....maybe go for carbon as well (to help when I have to climb the stairs....there are no shuttles as far as I can tell, and my wife won't carry me....something about 90kgs of dead meat or I don't know what...  ).



cactuscorn said:


> d-rag! been there myself and it sux but some reflection can help us become a better rider for it. heal up well and soon.


Yah, is there like PT for the brain as well? Maybe I can finally convince my braincell to split into two...that would already make a huge difference (like, duh, 100% more...  ). Maybe I'll at least stop entering races 5 days before vacation and things like that...


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Feel better Iceman. I too have enjoyed reading your posts and seeing your pics. Keep the spirits up and you;ll be back before you know. I'm 10months out from a pilon fracture (tib/fib) and have just started feeling good again with freeriding/DH. There is a light at the end of the tunnel, just keep that in mind.

Be well

p.s. hey post some XRays up!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

10 months to feel good again huh? How long before you were actually on the bike again?

x-rays....yah, if I can lay my hands on them (all electronic these days), I will! Good idea....


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Well, 10 months or so until I've been getting my mojo back, but that's mostly mental. I was riding since about 4 months. But my injury was fairly invasive to my ankle. the installation of 4 plates and 20 screws is a lot for my little ankles to handle, and since it was so close to the joint, that's where most of my rehab focus has been. Mobility, and strength. The bone healing seems to be done relatively quickly. You should post/check the Rider Down forum. When I did my leg, I found a thread of a bunch of similar injuries. It's good to see others and see how they recover, and get tips and support and all that stuff. That thread is here...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=474856

I also chronicled my recovery rides, if you're interested at all...

http://www.trailguru.com/ui/user/tracks/

Good luck!


----------



## mdsjack (Oct 26, 2007)

O_O i feel so saddened Iceman, you brought the SL to a whole new level and now that you've got a proper dh bike you have an accident... too bad. (

I'm also trying to recover from a knee issue, I haven't ridden since March and I wont till this Fall... it's hard. I got into gym, in the meanwhile


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Update - BACK ON IT!!! These are from this morning. I'm 2 months out from the injury...I guess I am lucky to be progressing this fast. Felt so good to get back on singletrack/jumps again....now just have to pace myself and not hit the bigger stuff too fast.


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

whoever took that last pic capture that tree nearly perfectly 
congrats on the quicker recovery, glad to see you 'pacing' yourself 
U in ZA perchance?


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Great News!*



Iceman2058 said:


> Update - BACK ON IT!!! These are from this morning. I'm 2 months out from the injury...I guess I am lucky to be progressing this fast. Felt so good to get back on singletrack/jumps again....now just have to pace myself and not hit the bigger stuff too fast.


Hey Mr. Iceman,

That is wonderful news to see you bouncing back so quickly!

In my case it's also inspirational since I shattered my left femur at Northstar Bike Park on August, 2.:madman: However, the orthopedic surgeon says I'll be doing well to be off crutches by December. Heck, I was ecstatic a week ago when I did my first 30 minute, single leg cardio workout on an exercise bike.:eekster:

Regarding your recovery and riding I'm sure that you'll use good judgment and I'll share what my physical therapist told me&#8230;.Go Slow Now So You Can Go Fast Later!

Take care, have fun and be safe!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

CapricornZA said:


> whoever took that last pic capture that tree nearly perfectly
> congrats on the quicker recovery, glad to see you 'pacing' yourself
> U in ZA perchance?


thanks dude. Not in ZA, in Israel. Same time zone...



michaelsnead said:


> Hey Mr. Iceman,
> 
> That is wonderful news to see you bouncing back so quickly!
> 
> ...


Michael! My friend...that sux big time, real sorry to hear it. It's a tough old sport, this one...

Whats did you do?

Sounds like a serious injury you sustained there. I can only wish you much courage to battle through - I know you will be dying to get back on the bike as well. If it's any consolation, my two months were up pretty quick, even though it seemed to take forever...so kick back, try to relax, watch some movies, and you'll be back on it in no time!

Some other tips for the downtime: tweak the bike (treat it to some bling!). And during the time I was able to move around, but not yet ride properly, I put some time into building a new local trail, that really helped keep the focus on riding.

Wishing you a speedy recovery! :thumbsup:


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

Johan!

great to see you back on the bike!

take it easy and dont go over your head for time being 

im so happy for you that you got back on track ! 

see you in the woods


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

Iceman2058 said:


> Michael! My friend...that sux big time, real sorry to hear it. It's a tough old sport, this one...
> 
> Whats did you do?
> 
> ...


Hey Mr. Iceman,

Thanks for your kind thoughts and great suggestions about how to make the recovery time go by easier!

The story of my injury is an old one. As soon as you master the skills necessary to ensure you don't come up short on doubles you learn there is another education you need regarding over jumping. On Gypsy trail at Northstar there is a series of three jumps build right together as in a Dirt Jump park. It's a left hand berm that dumps you into a step down table top followed by two U shaped doubles. I've done it correctly 50 times. But this time I took two extra pedal strokes into the berm which caused me to slightly over clear the table top. I didn't correct my speed and therefore sailed past the transition on the first U shaped double to land in the flats. I landed square on both wheels but pogoed back in the air, turned sideways and smacked into the lip of the second double. Unfortunately my femur was the body part that hit the lip of the second double. In fact the femur was the only body part to hit the ground in the initial moment of impact. Therefore the force was adequate to break the femur into 4-5 pieces right below the neck.

The surgery to repair the break installed a titanium rod the length of the femur. They put two pins into the neck of the femur and two pins into the bottom of the femur to hold the rod in place. The use of the rod meant that they never put the leg in a cast and had me walking on it, using a walker, within 12 hours of the surgery. I'm very lucky that the break didn't happen in the neck or the ball of the femur since that would have damaged the hip joint and been much worse. My physical therapist believes I'll recover completely and has been very happy with my recovery in the two months since the break. I'm looking forward to some XC rides in December and getting back into freeride and air time in the spring.

I hope your recovery continues to be stellar, quick and complete!

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Michael,

as I read somewhere, experience is the fancy name we give to our mistakes... 

I've hit that turn I crashed on 100 times over in my daydreams....each time I rocket out of it clean as a whistle and hurtle on towards the finish line - and 5 days later, I board my flight to the Alps for my week of biking in Les Gets/Morzine.....(in real life, I slid out pathetically into a rockgarden, went OTB with my leg still stuck in the bike somehow, and that was that). What if, what if, what if...

But, as the Chinese probably never said, "if my aunt had any she'd be my uncle".

Keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice to see you back on track. You are lucky, cherish it! : )

And post some more pics! : )


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

More pics, eh? OK, these are all from a new trail that I decided to start building during the last few weeks of recovery. It's a short but intense run down my nearest hill (in fact, you can actually see my house from the trail, in the shot with my big green bum in the middle... ). I was gonna wait a while to hit it up, but I hated the idea of somebody poaching the first run after all that work, so I decided to go for it.

The trail has got 4 main features so far, here are 3 of them shot during the inaugural ride:

Rock jump to turn:










Here is a nice little sender to an endless slope. I still need to put in some more work on the run out on this one, but after that, it should be good for anything from 10f to 25f in the air (at least):










The same jump, view of my hometown (and butt!):










The last feature on the trail, a somewhat tech drop. Pics definitely don't do it justice, it is actually a bit gnarly to hit up (tricky approach, steep and loose landing, hard to actually stop after the drop...):










My bike getting some well-earned rest in the early morning light:










Anyway, work goes on, we need to put in a good few berms now, and a couple of more features...probably a nice double at the very end of the trail, and some other minor goodies along the way.


----------



## dhbike8 (Jan 23, 2006)

michaelsnead said:


> Hey Mr. Iceman,
> 
> Thanks for your kind thoughts and great suggestions about how to make the recovery time go by easier!
> 
> ...


Wow that is quite a coincidence, last year I snapped my left femur in two. At Northstar, on Gypsy, by overshooting a jump. I also had the same surgery, and probably at the same hospital. I spent alot of time on a stationary bike and by 2 months I was doing a bit of road riding and after 3 months I was just about all healed up and was able to ride some light FR and DH. Now almost a year later I'm suffering no ill effects of the crash. Good luck healing up quick.

And Iceman that is a great looking bike, I am considering getting a Morewood for my next bike. They are one of the few bikes to have full length seat tubes, which is great if you have to pedal up. How tall are you? I see they only offer two sizes, and I ride a medium '08 Demo 8 now.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

dhbike8 said:


> ...And Iceman that is a great looking bike, I am considering getting a Morewood for my next bike. They are one of the few bikes to have full length seat tubes, which is great if you have to pedal up. How tall are you? I see they only offer two sizes, and I ride a medium '08 Demo 8 now.


I am 6 feet tall almost exactly. The Zuza is a short bike by design (it is their "slopestyle/enduro" model....whatever they meant by that). I am on the larger bike (they call it the M/L), but to me it feels just about like my friend's medium demo 8 in the top tube. However, with only 7" of travel in the rear and a single pivot, and a seatpost design that lets you put the saddle in the right position for pedaling (well, close, anyway), it is much more useful as a versatile "earn your turns" kind of rig. It will feel a lot less plush than a Demo through the rough stuff, but pretty much on par when it comes to absorbing big hits etc (at least with a big fork option).
It is really nice in the air too - balanced, and feels very planted on the landings. The rear is a bit lively, it needs to be tamed with quite a bit of rebound damping to stay quiet on lippier jumps.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's a nice step-down drop we hit up this morning.


----------



## vladol (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi, I'm considering buying zuza as my only do-it-all bike. I usually ride on singletracks, which includes uphill and downhill and few times a year i go to bikepark. I want to put on a fox 36 fork. I'm 190cm tall (6.3feet). What do you think, is it worth trying zuza? Isn't it too small (TT = 593mm) for me (in L)? Now I'm riding giant reign (6.3/6.7 inch travel, size M - a bit shorter TT than zuza) with maestro suspension. I was thinking of trying something new and I so love how zuza looks like! Or would it be a downgrade from reign (maestro - kind of vpp to single pivot)? Thank's for any advice


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Well,

yes, it is a short bike - but you are saying that your current bike is even shorter, so I guess you should feel OK. I came from an Enduro SL (size L), which is considerably longer in TT and wheelbase, and sure, I felt a bit cramped on the Zuza while pedalling in the beginning. Now I'm so used to it I don't even think about it. And it really feels good on the aggressive stuff, so for me this was the right move. (You should run it with some wide bars and a slightly longer stem, that'll help keep you a little bit more forward for the trail days).

I can't help you compare it to your Reign, I've never ridden one. I will say this about the Zuza: the geometry is spot on - lively yet stable, fun and nimble, good in the air. The suspension feels very nice, there is no pedal bob to speak of. Of course, if you stand and mash it, it bobs a bit, especially mine with the Boxxer (Race) up front, but for seated pedalling it is very effective. However, it will probably be less efficient than your Reign for long rides...just something about the riding position that makes it hard to pedal for extended periods of time (it is probably more over the rear of the bike than the Reign - makes it harder to climb and to pedal fast on the flat). However, it has an uninterupted seatpost, so it's easy to get the right saddle height.
And finally yes, it does stiffen up in the rear under braking, but it is not really a big penalty once you know it is there. You learn to deal with it.

For me, it's a perfect one-in-all bike. And yes, gotta love the way it looks... :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice seeing you back and tearing it up...congrats


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

Good to see you are back on the bike. Can you give a better review on the RS Race? Inquiring minds are looking into it..


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> nice seeing you back and tearing it up...congrats


Thanks dude! Yeah, it's much better to be able to ride than to sit at home feeling sorry for yourself.



Hangtime said:


> Good to see you are back on the bike. Can you give a better review on the RS Race? Inquiring minds are looking into it..


Well, I don't have extensive time on the other DC players...just whenever I've been able to grab a run on friends' bikes or whatever, so I can't really give you a proper comparison. However, I've been much pleased with it so far - it is a straightforward fork that is easy to set up (and seems to be reasonably low on maintenance as well, so far). A bit of low speed compression to combat brake dive, and that's about it. I don't usually run my forks with a lot of rebound damping...but it's there if you want to use it. The fork is nice and stiff, and feels very planted on big landings. It also behaves very well when it bottoms out - I am however considering getting the Drop-Stop upgrade just to be able to dial in a little extra cushion for those bigger days...(the upgrade can easily be retrofitted for about 80 EUR/$110 as far as I understand). And finally, no klunky top-out stuff or anything like that...just a nice solid feel to the whole thing - all in all great value considering the price!
Hope that helps a little bit.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Update - uplift day*

Spent a day today at the only lift-assisted DH "resort" in Israel. Good times were had by all!

The Zuza was very well-behaved, the front is eminently plowable with the Boxxer, the rear is a bit bouncy through the rough stuff...I may need to play with the settings a bit more...but all in all, I continue to be very happy with the bike! :thumbsup:

Attached a pic of one of the main features, a nice drop.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

nice pic : )

You should make a video from that DH "resort".


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Funny you should say that...






Manara DH (MTB Downhill) from iceman2058 on Vimeo.

Just a quick clip....we did not have a lot of time for actually shooting on the bikes (so there's lot's of filler and some pretty crappy riding)...but it sort of gives an idea of the place (and the surrounding areas). Enjoy...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice vid!

I noticed that the bike looks a tad bit small on you though... Do you feel it fits right?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

cool.......


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Nice vid!
> 
> I noticed that the bike looks a tad bit small on you though... Do you feel it fits right?


Thanks dude...

Yes, the Zuza is a very short bike in itself. This is the M/L (the biggest size for this frame), and as you point out, it is perhaps a bit on the short side for me (I'm 6" almost exactly...). I have however gotten used to it, to a point where it feels very natural. Since this is my one-bike-must-do-it-all ride, it's a good compromise between playbike and being more DH-oriented. It does however suffer in the faster sections, where it can get a bit nervous...not twitchy, it is super stable in the front, but just not that low and long, slung out, stable DH-sled feel....


----------



## Topgun514 (Feb 2, 2008)

how heavy is your backpack? It almost looks constricting?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Topgun514 said:


> how heavy is your backpack? It almost looks constricting?


It is incredibly heavy, full with water, tools, spares, the DSLR....I usually make shuttle/uplift runs without the pack, but it was still quite warm outside, I was sweating like a pig and drinking every 2 minutes, and I needed the stills camera, so....pack mule style it was.

It is however not constricting, it carries the load well. All that gear does make me look very fat though...


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Iceman,you really love your Zuza eh? Close ups accounted for almost the same time as trail footy heheh.


----------



## IrSc (Dec 11, 2008)

Iceman2058 said:


> Well,
> 
> since there isn't really a Morewood forum, I'm afraid you're gonna have to put up with it in 'ere...
> 
> ...


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

juan pablo said:


> Iceman,you really love your Zuza eh? Close ups accounted for almost the same time as trail footy heheh.


Ya think???  
(it was easier to shoot close-ups during lunch break, than to get the guys to stop on the trail and shoot while riding...)

IrSc - thanks man, yes, it is a sick build. Real happy with it.
(PS. you might want to edit out all the picture links from your quote, it kinda loads up the thread....)


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Iceman2058 said:


> Thanks dude...
> 
> Yes, the Zuza is a very short bike in itself. This is the M/L (the biggest size for this frame), and as you point out, it is perhaps a bit on the short side for me (I'm 6" almost exactly...). I have however gotten used to it, to a point where it feels very natural. Since this is my one-bike-must-do-it-all ride, it's a good compromise between playbike and being more DH-oriented. It does however suffer in the faster sections, where it can get a bit nervous...not twitchy, it is super stable in the front, but just not that low and long, slung out, stable DH-sled feel....


Figured as much. Reminds me alot of my Iron Horse 7point from back in the day with the 888RC I had on there. More FR oriented. Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Berms and clips...*

Here are a couple of nice shots from today, trying out a berm on a new mini pumptrack...



















We also borrowed a vHoldr for a day...here's a quick video clip of our new local trail (some still pics of some of the features are already in this thread):


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Cool vid, Iceman....Looks like a fun trail:thumbsup:


----------



## zoro (Mar 14, 2007)

Great bike and all, but you seem a bit cramped on it. Or maybe it's your riding style. Nice pictures and vid!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

zoro said:


> Great bike and all, but you seem a bit cramped on it. Or maybe it's your riding style. Nice pictures and vid!


Like I've said before, the Zuza is really short. Funny thing is, I don't feel cramped at all. So maybe my (lack of) style, yeah...


----------



## zoro (Mar 14, 2007)

Not a lack of style at all! Hey, I have the exact same problem on my Ndiza ST. The "large" frame does not fit somebody over 6' really good. The TT is too short, or maybe the South-Africans are shorter population?!?!


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

cool man!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

OK,

so a while ago, I came across this natural (more or less) rockgap, out close to a new trail we have been building. It did need a lot of work until it was rideable, but when I first saw it I had this vision of someone hitting it on a bike...:

Before:










Work in progress:




























Quite a few of the rocks had various creatures living under them (some of whom I feel I owe an apology...like this one...):










Anyway, today was the time to hit it properly for the first time:










Super stoked, it turned out very cool. Here's a moving picture to finish with... 






Big gap on the Baron Trails from iceman2058 on Vimeo.


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

Sweet man!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

*More pics...*

Just a little shot from today to feed the thread...


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

That's an _awesome_ shot! Damn everytime I see your Zuza I feel it'd be a perfect addition to my Enduro  (copycat).


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Nothing special...*

...but I like the way this shot came out...


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

Johan your bike is so sick :thumbsup: hope ill get you to show me the trails in Zichron sometime


----------



## dngr (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice Zuza, man! Here's mine. It's not quite finished yet, but it's rideable


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

^Nice! 

How do you like it with the Elka? What's noticably different? (I'm quite happy with the stock Vivid, but it'd be nice to hear your thoughts on the comparison).

Oh and nice garden, too...


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Moar...*

Here's a new pic from a race I entered recently...:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

*New jump*

Here's a little shot from a new jump I built a while back. It's a funky angle...can't really see where it's all going to end on this one  ....but it's a nice step down sender, probably in the region of 25 feet out and 8-10 down:


----------

